# Lucky!!...............



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Five-year-old Lucky found his way to Rescue after he was hit by a car. Lucky’s owners loved him, but both had recently lost their jobs and were struggling financially. Lucky’s vet was concerned that he would not receive the follow-up care he needed and spoke with his owners about surrendering him to Rescue if they could not afford to treat him. Lucky had lacerations to his hind leg, but had suffered no broken bones. The vet called us to let us know about Lucky’s circumstances and we followed up with his owners. Lucky’s owners were very sad to have to bid their boy goodbye, but realized it was in his best interest.
When Lucky was picked up, it was quickly apparent that his leg had become infected and ulcerated. The wounds were cleaned and Lucky was prescribed antibiotics and pain medication. He was also neutered and treated for worms. After months of veterinary care and some TLC, Lucky’s leg finally healed and he was slowly allowed to resume such activities as walking and playing outside.
Lucky had lived outside on a tie-out and slept in the basement. He was not allowed in the house because one of the children was allergic. Initially, Lucky was very shy and was terrified of walking on the tile floors. With the help of the patient staff at Riverview, Lucky’s sweet personality began to shine through. He overcame his fears and we found him to be a mild-mannered and very loving dog. Adopters were called who had owned several Goldens and adored the breed. When they met Lucky, it was love at first sight. They have reported that Lucky has exceeded their expectations and is very gentle and sweet. He now sleeps next to their bed and enjoys playing soccer in his own safely fenced backyard. He is learning some new commands, and everyone who meets him agrees he is quite the guy. Lucky is lucky indeed!
Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc. is a non-profit 501(c)(3) organization founded in 1985. Rescue and Adoption services for Golden Retrievers from the six New England states. Address: P.O. Box 808, Hudson, MA 01749-0808 Hotline: 978-568-9700 
TOP About YGRR • Join YGRR • Special Events • YGRR Store​


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

he is absolutely BEAUTIFUL. so glad he has found a loving home.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Lucky is gorgeous and has finally gotten really lucky with his furever home.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you for sharing Lucky's story! I am so happy for him and his new family!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

AhhhhhhRooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

He looks just like my Golden who passed away last Nov. Same name too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucky*

Lucky is such a beautiful boy!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a gorgeous boy! I'm so glad he found a wonderful family and gets to live in the house.


----------



## Tammy (Jul 7, 2011)

I love his sweet face! Glad he has a good home!


----------



## kdel (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm so happy he found a home! I will never understand how people can tie a dog in a yard and just leave him there. Really heartbreaking - So glad Lucky got a second chance.


----------

